
The 30 Highest Velocity Open Source Projects - dankohn1
https://www.cncf.io/blog/2017/06/05/30-highest-velocity-open-source-projects/
======
dankohn1
(Author here.) This started as an idea for a clever visualization but turned
into a mammoth amount of work. OpenStack, GitLab, the kernel, Chromium and
Apache do not use GitHub (or are only mirrored there).

I'm happy to hear ideas for improvements.

~~~
LawrenceHecht
Yes, this was a big job -- one of the reasons I stopped working on something
similar 1.5 years ago was that I wasn't capturing the non-GitHub activity. Of
course that back then I also wasn't controlling for bots.

~~~
dankohn1
I'm hoping the incremental work to maintain this won't be too much trouble and
we can release a new version every quarter or so.

------
lukaszgryglicki
I've also checked FreeBSD, and it would be in Top 30 too.

~~~
LawrenceHecht
Hey, you worked on the project as a freelancer, right? Would you be interested
in chatting with me about how to do this again in the future?

